# Fernseh am Laptop



## TimN (11. Februar 2007)

Hallo,  ich habe folgendes Problem:  Am 23. Mai kommt das Champions League Finale im Fernseh. Nur da bin ich nicht daheim...  Klassenfahrt nach Weimar  Doch keiner von uns will dieses Event verpassen... Deshalb kamen wir auf die Idee, das ganze mit einer TV-Karte un einem Laptop zu lösen. Das Problem ist nur, dass wir dort keinen Fernsehanschluss haben werden. Aslo muss man das irgendwie anders lösen? Nur wie? Möglich muss es sein, denn man kann ja schließlich auch im Auto Fernseh schauen. Es wird wohl nur eine frage des Geldes sein...  Kann mir jetzt einer helfen? Wie kann ich am Laptop das Champions League finale schauen? Was wird das im günstigsten Fall kosten und kann ich das Zeug hinterher für gutes Geld bei eBay weiterverkaufen


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (11. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

auf welchem Sender wird das Spiel denn übertragen? Eventuell würde sich hier DVB-T anbieten.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

DVB-T lautet das Zauberwort. 

Die Geräte kosten ab ca. 25 Euro (nach oben sind praktisch keine Grenzen gesetzt).
Eine recht umfangreiche Auflistung solcher Geräte (auch für USB  ) findest Du z.b. hier unter dem Link "PC: Einbau- und Zusatzgeräte" im rechten Fenster ungefähr in der Mitte (z.T. mit Preisen).
Das Gerät wieder zu verkaufen, dürfte keine so gute Idee sein..... das Gerät ist dann ja praktisch nicht benutzt aber trotzdem gebraucht..... Du wirst also wahrscheinlich einen Verlust machen (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel).

Ein grösseres Problem wird der Sender und/oder die Empfangsqualität sein.
Laut Übersichtskarte liegt Weimar in einem Gebiet wo es bisher nur die öffentlich rechtlichen Sender via terristrisches TV gibt.
Und wenn ich mir die Detailansicht anschaue, brauchst Du auch eine Aussenantenne.
Wenn Du es aber genauer wissen willst und die Postleitzahl kennst, kannst Du Dir eine "Empfangsprognose" erstellen lassen.

Alternative: Satellitenschüssel samt Receiver..... passt halt nur etwas schlecht in den Koffer 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## TimN (11. Februar 2007)

Danke.  Bei diesen Preisen hat sich das wiederverkaufen eh erledigt. Das mit dem Empfang... Also laut dieser Seite hier http://www.dvbt-mitteldeutschland.de/index.php?content=Empfangsgebiete ist der Empfang in Weimar eigentlich ganz gut. Oder beschränkt sich das auf ie öffentlich rechtlichen Sender? 





> Die DVB-T Versorgung in Mitteldeutschland erfolgt in den zwei Ballungsräumen Leipzig / Halle und Erfurt / Weimar.


  Auf welchem Sender das kommen wird weiß ich nicht. Aber ich schätze mal RTL oder Sat1.   Gruß, Tim


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Februar 2007)

Die Karte sagt nur etwas über die allgemeine Empfangsqualität aus.
Mit den zur Verfügung stehenden Sendern hat es aber rein garnichts zu tun..... könnte also genauso gut nur ein Sender sein, der ausgestrahlt wird. 
RTL/SAT1 gehören nicht zu den öffentlich rechtlichen Sendern..... da sieht es also schonmal schlecht aus.
Du solltest Dich also schon genau darüber informieren auf welchen Sender das Spiel ausgestrahlt wird..... da können Deine Klassenkameraden auch ruhig mithelfen, schliesslich wollen sie das Spiel ja auch sehen.


----------



## TimN (11. Februar 2007)

Danke, dann werde ich mich morgen mal informieren.


----------



## Nico Graichen (11. Februar 2007)

Nabend zusammen

Also laut dieser Seite (deckt sich übrigens auch mit anderen) ist im Mitteldeutschen Raum nur der Empfang der öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender via DVB-T möglich. Wenn du Glück hast, werden bis zum Final noch mehr Sender geschaltet, aber das bezweifel ich sehr stark.

Möglich wäre jedoch, die Nutzung einer normalen mobilen SAT-Anlage ala dieser. z. Bsp.
Je nach Lage kann es aufgrund der kleinen Schüssel zwar auch zu Problemen (z.B. bei Regen) kommen, die sind aber geringer als beim Versuch das Final über DVB-T zu sehen.


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Februar 2007)

@niggo, der Link bringt rein garnichts..... poste lieber die Artikelnummer. 

[edit]
Eine Idee hätte ich noch.....
Ich weiss ja nicht wie viele Leute sich das Spiel ansehen wollen, aber evtl. könntet ihr euch auch mal umhören ob es nicht irgendwo in der Nähe eine Kneipe o.ä. mit TV gibt. 
Müsstet ihr dann allerdings auch mit dem Wirt und natürlich mit den Lehrern absprechen.
Auch müsst ihr euch überlegen was die Mädels unternehmen könnten..... die meisten von ihnen (wenn nicht sogar alle) werden sich ja wahrscheinlich nicht für das Spiel interessieren. 
[/edit]

[edit2]
Also wenn noch kein SAT-Finder vorhanden ist, würde ich den Artikel 940568 - 62 oder 941178 - 62 nehmen.
Wenn doch schon ein SAT-Finder vorhanden ist, dann den Artikel 940792 - 62.
Den Artikel 940948 - 62 würde ich nicht nehmen..... der hat weder einen SAT-Finder, noch einen Koffer.
[/edit2]


----------



## Nico Graichen (12. Februar 2007)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> @niggo, der Link bringt rein garnichts..... poste lieber die Artikelnummer.


Oops :-( 

meinte Art.-No.: 940792 - 62
SAT-Finder kann man ggf. beim Elektronikhändler deines Vertrauens auch ausleihen.


----------



## Dr Dau (12. Februar 2007)

niggo hat gesagt.:


> SAT-Finder kann man ggf. beim Elektronikhändler deines Vertrauens auch ausleihen.


Für ein paar Stunden bestimmt.
Allerdings geht es ja auf Klassenfahrt..... da müsste der Händler also sicherlich 1 Woche (oder noch länger) auf sein Gerät verzichten. 
Aber evtl. gibt es ja irgendwo im Bekanntenkreis jemanden der einen SAT-Finder etwas länger entbehren kann.


----------



## TimN (12. Februar 2007)

Danke für die vielen Informationen.

Ich denke die günstigste Variante wäre wohl das mit der Kneipe. Das muss ich einfach mal mit den anderen besprechen.



> Auch müsst ihr euch überlegen was die Mädels unternehmen könnten..... die meisten von ihnen (wenn nicht sogar alle) werden sich ja wahrscheinlich nicht für das Spiel interessieren


Die Mädels können uns das Bier holen^^
Nein, kleiner Spaß. Aber für die Mädels wird sich auch was finden lassen. Sind nicht so viele.


----------



## Dr Dau (12. Februar 2007)

TimN hat gesagt.:


> Die Mädels können uns das Bier holen^^


Dann könnte die Kneipe aber doch nicht die günstigste Variante sein..... irgendwer muss ja das Bier bezahlen.


----------

